# What are red thread?



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I've noticed that some of my started threads are either red or grey? What's the difference?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it is something to do with how many people have read them /posted on them mate.

The red ones are the ones that are popular.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think it is something to do with how many people have read them /posted on them mate.
> 
> The red ones are the ones that are popular.


Ok, kk. Ty


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think it is something to do with how many people have read them /posted on them mate.
> 
> The red ones are the ones that are popular.


Yea, I noticed at the bottom of Forum categories, there's a thread key. And red threads are 'hot' threads. So you were right. Thanks for answering.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> I think it is something to do with how many people have read them /posted on them mate.
> 
> The red ones are the ones that are popular.


As a mod I guess I should have known that, but I'll be honest I didn't have a clue! :lol:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> As a mod I guess I should have known that, but I'll be honest I didn't have a clue! :lol:


Well you know now  . How do you become a mod?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Well you know now  . How do you become a mod?


Be awesome


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Its clicky.... like an extended family from Norfolk clicky.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Be awesome


And modest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Well you know now  . How do you become a mod?


ether

-know ur sh!t

-be ripped

-or be the owners mrs it seems


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GShock said:


> And modest


I was only joking.

The genuine answer is that, with the exception of me, they truely know their stuff and are dedicated to UK-M. Me on the other hand...after a mod stepped down members were asked who'd they'd like to replace him and many suggested me, including fellow mods...so here I am


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I was only joking.
> 
> The genuine answer is that, with the exception of me, they truely know their stuff and are dedicated to UK-M. Me on the other hand...after a mod stepped down members were asked who'd they'd like to replace him and many suggested me, including fellow mods...so here I am


i thought Jpay was a shoe in


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i thought Jpay was a shoe in


Ha...that didn't end too well did it. :no: shame


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> I was only joking.
> 
> The genuine answer is that, with the exception of me, they truely know their stuff and are dedicated to UK-M. Me on the other hand...after a mod stepped down members were asked who'd they'd like to replace him and many suggested me, including fellow mods...so here I am


 So was I lol you and the rest of the Mods do a great job holding this site together you should be proud of yourselves...


----------

